# Serveranfrage - allgemeine Frage



## sunnyMD79 (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich eine Anfrage an einen Server stelle (GET-Methode), dann wird ja dabei so ein flag mit gesendet, welches dem Server verrät, aus welchem Browser diese Anfrage kommt. Nun kann der Opera sich auch z.B. als IE tarnen.
Aber wie sieht das denn aus, wenn ich in Java per URLconnection eine Anfrage stelle.
Weiß dann der Server, dass diese Anfrage aus einem solchen Skript kommt, oder kann man in Java irgendwie dieses flag setzen? 

mfg,
sunny


----------



## AlArenal (9. Jul 2007)

1. Das ist kein Flag, sondern die Angabe des HTTP User Agent.
2. Java ist keine Skriptsprache.
3. Den meisten Servern ist es schlichtweg wurscht, oder Client sich als Firefox oder Haumichblau zu erkennen gibt.
4. Der Eintrag lässt sich über das Setzen des Property "http.agent" anpassen.


----------



## Guest (9. Jul 2007)

5. Java Soundso kommt trotzdem in der Zeichenkette vor, da die Freaks von Sun es fest im Code eingebaut haben.


----------

